# Game 34 Thread: Lakers vs Cavs



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center> 
Cleveland Cavaliers (11-25, 7th Place)
at
Los Angeles Lakers (22-11, 2nd Place)

*Can the Lakers win 2 straight?*

Monday, Jan. 12
7:00 pm 
vs. Cavaliers 
TV: TNT 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 









KoKobe Bryant and the Lakers host LeBron James and Cleveland next. 

*Probable Lineups:*

  
Payton, Medvedenko, Grant, Bryant, George
vs.
  
James, Boozer, Ilgauskas, Brown, Williams
</center>


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Grant might not play due to family emergency*

Frontcourt Gets Even Thinner



> Jackson also said that power forward Horace Grant had left the club to tend to his ailing father.
> Grant notified the Lakers on Sunday morning that he'd left Los Angeles, according to Jackson. John Black, team spokesman, said he thought Grant had gone to Atlanta after receiving a telephone call from his sister that their father was taken to an Atlanta-area emergency room.
> 
> It is, then, fortuitous for the Lakers that 6-foot-11 Jamal Sampson, 6-8 Luke Walton and 6-9 Brian Cook have been getting playing time lately, because the Lakers' starting frontcourt against the Cavaliers could be 6-8 Devean George at small forward, 6-10 Slava Medvedenko at power forward and Sampson at center. The Cavaliers start 6-9 Carlos Boozer, 6-8 Eric Williams and 7-3 Zydrunas Ilgauskas across the front.





> Include Gary Payton's sinus ailment — he sat out Saturday and practiced Sunday, but Jackson did not believe he felt well — and the Lakers could have only nine players tonight. The prospect has forced Jackson to consider a glance at the rosters of the National Basketball Development League, if only for 10-day reinforcements, though his expectations for that are low.
> 
> "We're probably going to have to sit down and talk about that a little bit," he said.


Well we might get to see the Slava, Cook, Sampson rotation


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers win 103-88.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

If you guys wouldn't mind murdering Lebron to soften him up for us tomorrow, I WOULD BE VERY THANKFUL


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> If you guys wouldn't mind murdering Lebron to soften him up for us tomorrow, I WOULD BE VERY THANKFUL


We'll try 

BTW, if anyone wants me to do pbp tonight.. let me know.. and if I do would anyone be here?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'll miss the first half of this game because of an away basketball game my team is playing tonight.

But I'll get home ASAP and strap on my seatbelt for the 2nd half!:yes:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good luck tonight Dam (Thats if your on the team, lol)

I might go ahead and do pbp for a while even if nobody is around.. :laugh:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Brian, do pbp! :yes:

I'll be in school, and i'll have access to the computer, and it'd be nice to read some pbp about the game.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes Sampson with the start. Here comes the future.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Point Spread, -8 1/2???*

My paper here in Jersey has the Lakers as a 8.5 favorite. How can this be. I would be suprised if the Lakers cover. I know the Cavs are a bad road team, and the Lakers have been good at home (mostly with at least 3 of the fab 4), but I see James getting up for this game and Kobe taking too many shots trying to teach him a lesson, and the game going down to the final minute(if the Lakers are to win). This could be a big W tonight, because if Shaq and Malone are still out for the next 2, I don't see them winning.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Alright I'll most likely do pbp


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Alright I'll most likely do pbp


Good decision.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Actually I changed my mind :laugh:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Actually I changed my mind :laugh:


That... is... so... evil...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Down 12-4 early

George: 0-4
Grant: 0-2
Payton: 0-3, 2 pts
Cook: 1-2, 2 Pts, 1 Board
Kobe: 0-0, 0 Pts, 1 Board


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Devean George stinks. He is no better. Jemel, I know you like him, but he is horrible. 

He looked good w/ Shaq and Malone, but the guy couldn't create for himself if his life depended on it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

No he isn't, he is capable of making those shots. I don't know why you waited 30 games into the season when hes in his slump to comment on him again. Nobody ever said he could create shots, but he can hit open shots.

Horace needs to learn how to finish around the basket.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe hurt.. Shooting 3 free throws.. Kobe has to shoot or he cant come back in.. He's gonna try to shoot em


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Rush in for Kobe.. Kobe hurting BAD.. He made all 3 FT's .. 

21-19 Cavs after 1st...

Kobe goes to the back

:sigh:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

George needs to shoot the ball better, or else we gonna continue to struggle w/o Shaq and Malone.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I would be suprised if Kobe comes back to play, that looked serious. Even though he made the free throws.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Rush in for Kobe.. Kobe hurting BAD.. He made all 3 FT's ..
> 
> 21-19 Cavs after 1st...
> ...


Not another injury to our main guys.. :no:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

It looked like Kobe seperated his shoulder. Brown bumped into it and it just shifted. I wouldn't be surprised if he's out for a couple of months. I hope I'm wrong but it looked bad.


----------



## EuroScout (Jun 4, 2003)

lakers w/o kobe maolne shaq======>lose, every games

the fact is that the whole team sucks right now, even GP who can't made a lay up


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

When George was playing well, I said that it was a fluke and it would end and it seems to have ended. 

You have talked about him like he is improved, but if all he can do is make open jumpshots what makes him better than Pat Garrity. He doesn't even make the majority of his open jump shots. 

I have no need to pick my spots but I just wanted your opinion on his play. He is just not very good to begin with and yet you say a scrub like him is in a slump.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EuroScout</b>!
> lakers w/o kobe maolne shaq======>lose, every games
> 
> the fact is that the whole team sucks right now, even GP who can't made a lay up


W/o Kobe, Shaq and Malone... :no:


This sucks.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> When George was playing well, I said that it was a fluke and it would end and it seems to have ended.
> 
> You have talked about him like he is improved, but if all he can do is make open jumpshots what makes him better than Pat Garrity. He doesn't even make the majority of his open jump shots.
> ...


What makes him better than Pat Garrity? Defense, athleticism, and offensive rebounding. Outside of that he isn't. But Pat Garrity with those traits is a good player. I never said he would be a player you could go to or showcase offensively, but a good starter. He's made the shots he's been missing the entire year, and his career. I would say the previous 6 games have been a fluke. Not the 25 or so before it.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

About what happened to Kobe's shoulder... that's why I don't like when guys pumpfake and then lean into or jump into the defender. That's not as likely to happen if you just try to make a shot.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe returns... Sprained AC Joint.. Give it a go!

Lakers up by 3

Sampson is a monster rebounder


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Could this game be more of a yawnfest, the Cavs cant buy a bucket (damn they suck i never realized how bad they were) and the Lakers are bricking up a storm, i think ill sit out watching this crap...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Does it matter what you think? Dont watch it .. Geesh

Lakers are outshooting Cleveland (30% - 29%)
Outbounding Cleveland (31-27)
More Assists (7-3)

Sloppy game.. Cavs should be able to win without Shaq, Malone, and a One-Handed Kobe :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Lakers 40 - Cavs 38*

Bryant: 10 pts (3-8), 5 Boards, 2 Assists, 17 Minutes
Payton: 8 pts (3-12), 3 Boards, 2 Assists, 22 Minutes
Grant: 4 pts (2-7), 6 Boards, 19 Minutes
Slava: 5 pts (2-6), 4 Boards, 11 Minutes
Cook: 2 pts (1-2), 2 Boards, 1 Steal, 1 Block, 10 Minutes
George: 4 pts (2-7), 5 Boards, 2 Steals, 15 Minutes
Sampson: 2 pts, 5 Boards, 5 Minutes
Fisher: 2 pts (1-5), 2 Assists, 11 Minutes
Russell: 3 pts (1-3), 2 Boards, 7 Minutes
Rush: 0 pts (0-1), 3 Minutes

Might be without Kobe the 2nd half.. GP needs to step up


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Does it matter what you think? Dont watch it .. Geesh


Yes it does... after all thats what this board is for isnt it? Peoples opinions?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes but I dont care if you think its boring.. If it is (Which it is), dont watch it if you dont want.. Its not my decision to have you sitting and watching the game now is it


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You've got to hand it to the much maligned laker bench. They could have used losing Kobe as an excuse to mail it in. But even the lakers 12th man seems to have more proffessional pride than anyone on the Cavs team.

They just plain know how to win basketball games. Cavs are completely clueless.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The Cavs should be ashamed of themselves... theyd be a .500 team if they didnt suck so bad in the fourth...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I saw the game from 2:30 in the 3rd Q to the end.

The team basketball displayed by the Lakers in the 4th Q was a thing of beauty, and great to watch.

I just cannot believe that Kobe got seriously injured as well. 

Hopefully, Shaq will be healthy enough to play against Denver, and Payton, Rush, George, Slava and Shaq can get us a win.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Cook has been impressive each game I seen so far


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

If you wanna disagree with me go ahead but Cook basically gave the Lakers a win.. Keeping the lead and so on..

Cook: 20 Min, 4-6 FG, 0-0 3FG, 5-6 FT, 6 Boards, 0 Assists, 2 Steals, 1 Block, 13 Pts

:banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brian Cook, Kareem Rush and Devean George looked like the main reasons that we won tonight...it feels good to say that.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I'm liking this Cook pick more and more. Walton is credited with being the cerebral player but Cook is no idiot either. If an opportunity presents itself he takes advantage. If nothing is there he doesn't force the action. I hope Phil goes to him instead of Horace when Shaq or Malone is in foul trouble. I doubt that happens though.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> If you wanna disagree with me go ahead but Cook basically gave the Lakers a win.. Keeping the lead and so on..


Ill disagree with that... the Cavs gave the Lakers a win


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Ill disagree with that... the Cavs gave the Lakers a win


Here's what I think...*you're a****.

no need for name calling, thanks. *

Anyway, great win by the Lakers. Sucks that Kobe is out. The only positive thing this will do for the Lakers is toughen up the bench. 

Then again, it could have been much worse. A slightly separated shoulder is much better than an ankle or knee injury.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

And yes, Cook freaking rules!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Ouch. Kobe should be able to come back, but he will more than likely miss some games. I have separated my shoulder twice and the longer it was separated, the longer it took to heal. Kobe only partially separated it so he could be back shorlty, but I would bet at least two games will be missed.

Solid bench/sub effort to give the team the W. I can't pick a POG. Slava, Cook, George, Payton, Rush? Any suggestions?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

POG Nominations? 

Anyone? 

Bueller? 

Anyone?

:grinning:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nominations.. George and Cook :yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Here's what I think...you're a ****


Quit using those im a computer nerd sayings... if you wanna say somethin about me, say it so i know what ur saying...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Quit using those im a computer nerd sayings... if you wanna say somethin about me, say it so i know what ur saying...


Yes, I'm a nerd because I know what "troll" means.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Nominations.. George and Cook :yes:


Same here, definitely George and Cook.:yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Quit using those im a computer nerd sayings... if you wanna say somethin about me, say it so i know what ur saying...


Well, no need for name calling, thanks. ?

They don't have many friends, live under bridges, can't speak very good English, tend to be dirty...I'm just trying to help you out here...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> They don't have many friends, live under bridges, can't speak very good English, tend to be dirty...I'm just trying to help you out here...


SO what does that have to do with Basketball... what a irrelevant statemnt EHL, i say something negative about the Lakers and you come back by calling me a troll? Good one...


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> SO what does that have to do with Basketball... what a irrelevant statemnt EHL, i say something negative about the Lakers and you come back by calling me a troll? Good one...


no dude you just say stupid stuff, sometimes even more so than what i say


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Enough of the name calling. Get back to topic, thanks.


----------

